# D21 1990 VG30e swap for 300zx VG30DE



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

Would it be possible to take the VG30DE from a 300zx and swap it in to the D21? i would assum so its the same motor just a diffrent head correct. i mean the wiring would be diffrent but its the same as if u take a KA24e and replace it with a ka24de its the same mounts... just wondering just incase my vg30 ever died if a swap like that would be possible. i would assum that the tranny would mount right up.... wouldnt it....


----------



## John91hardbody (May 2, 2008)

Hey man if you find any info out on that i would like to know cause i'm looking for info on swaping my D21 out for a Sr20 so anyone with info hit me up please thank for you time 
1991 Hardbody ExCab 2wd 4cyl


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It would take a lot of custom work and moving of accessories to make that engine fit and work. It's not a direct drop-in-bolt-in, no.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ive done it and its not that much work, besides the wiring harness. I just used the stock frame mounts for a 300zxon the engine, set it in, and welded away. I used my stock tranny, all the 300zx accesories, except the power steering pump, and alternator( I had a custom alternator). If you have ?s, PM me.


----------

